# Meet Little Luna '07 TB Mare



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice mare. Well balanced and put together. Her biggest fault is the pasterns. They are long, and though not dropped, they may have a tendancy to drop as she gets older. 
Nice horse, just watch her pasterns. I would school her up in dressage anyway, and get her to take more weight on her hind end, then she won't hammer the pasterns are much, as the forehand will be lighter. Her neck also ties in a bit low, but its nice and long, so she should be ok. 

Good luck with her


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree. Loooooong weak pasterns that may have a propensity to drop later. She's also VERY light on bone. Tied in behind the knee. Long cannons. Difficult to tell with her tail in the way, but she looks to be pretty straight behind. Shoulder isn't horrible (my gelding's is more upright and he's the smoothest horse I've ever ridden).

I like her body, but those legs scare me. I wouldn't jump her...not if you expect her to stay sound long-term.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I like her overall, but the pasterns look very weak. Was she raced? If she had a decent racing career and retired sound, they may end up being ok for some low level work. She's probably going to be more appropriate for dressage to preserve those legs though.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

They have had no problems with her soundness, but she has only been undersaddle a year and I feel they held her back form using her body correctly but that is a dressage rider in me not the H/J lol

I would most likely be doing LOTS AND LOTS of dressage like with Ollie to really help her. She is not liking jumping very much but again I worked there and saw her and I think she needs to be a young horse and get a break in a pasture to help her feel better as well.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

She is a uncraced TB! ever better!

Here is her at evergreen first show, never seen this much activity! 14 year old riding!

VIDEO: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaIlkJkt1kM#action=share


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I love how relaxed she seems in that video- and so sloooow. She's a pretty thing  Can't say anything more about her conformation that hasn't been said. I'll leave it to the experts.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well so far so good - looks like she is coming my way!
So excited - boyfriend is not impressed but we will talk - he will fall in love with her lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

really cute mare, and cute, capable little rider.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

They both are sweet! lol


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Im thinking of a new name, there are about 5 luna's here that I know haha New start new name kinda thing lol Her registered name is The Gifted Giveaway.... I was thinking GG but mmmm IDK Ideas?


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I love the name "Gift", it's unique and beautiful.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Fiona? Willow? Ivy? Izzy? Hattie?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Luna is mine coming home on the 22nd!*

Just made it official!
Arranged the hauling with a friend!


NOW ....to keep the name Luna or change it?!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry, no comments on conformation. She is really relaxed in the video for that to be her 1st show. Nice little mare and she looks fun to ride. Congrats.
Hattie is cute. I like Gift and GG also.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Was just sent this- super cute baby doll!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Taking a nap

So I found out a bit more information on the girl!

She sounds like she is defensive and very scared, reacts bigger to prect herself and needs to be outside- she has been in a stall for over a year 2022 hours a day with turnout into a small gravel paddock or let loose into the arena for 15 minutes of she is not being ridden. She has not been turned out into a pasture in a very long time, poor thing!

She has a habit for dramatics but everything will go slow and training wise under all my coaches! I don't plan on dealt start seeing where is is mentally at until she has a few weeks off to just be a happy horse in the pasture, get groomed and have some ground work!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations on the purchase, she's cute


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!
My mom says she is an early Christmas present but for me or ollie?! Haha had a good talk with the boyfriend last night and we are on the same page with her and that is great!


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

I would like to add that she seems a little upright in her hock, but it could just be the wind blowing her tail in front of her hock. Nothing horrible but you might want to take some preventitive (how do you spell that word?) measures against arthritis. I would discuss with the vet. Not trying to keep you from buying her, it seems like a good match, but just speaking from experience with arthritis and the old ounce of prevention addage.


----------

